# Alternative zu Fraps usw.?



## sylvester (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Ich würde gerne einige Videos von Modern Warfare 2 und zukünftigen Games machen.
Leider kann ich mit Fraps und WeGame nicht viel anfangen.
Mit Fraps ruckelt MW2 so stark, dass es nicht mehr wirklich Spielbar ist. Bei WeGame kann ich mit der Auflösung des Videos nichts anfangen.

Ich habe mal gehört das es da auch Möglichkeiten gibt, mit einer TV-Karte oder so!?

Ich denke bei diesen vielen Game-Videos auf Youtube, muss es doch eine bessere Möglichkeit geben!?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Dezember 2009)

Mit XFIRE gehts auch, sogar Livestreams sind möglich. Allerdings gehen bei allen Varianten die FPS ziemlich stark runter.


----------



## Thronfolger (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich kenne da nur noch Camstudio. Ich habe es persöhnlich noch nie benutzt, es soll aber weit aus bessere qualitäten liefern als beispielsweise Fraps oder Xfire und  soll die Systemressourcen schonen. Musst du mal ausprobieren, obs läuft.

Greatz

EDIT: Das hier ist mir noch eingefallen http://www.heise.de/software/download/1avcapture/67584


----------



## sylvester (29. Dezember 2009)

Werde es mal noch mit XFire und CamStudio versuchen. Obwohl ich glaube das CamStudio kein DirectX Signal aufzeichnet.


----------



## sylvester (29. Dezember 2009)

CamStudio und 1AVCapture zeichnen leider kein DirectX Signal auf.
Bei Xfire sieht es mit den FPS nochmals etwas schlechter aus als bei Fraps.

Xfire: ca. 25-30 FPS | Fraps: ca. 25-40 FPS

Ich verstehe das einfach nicht! Habe mir gerade dieses Video angesehen: YouTube - Modern Warfare 2 Mythbusters: Episode 2

Da frage ich mich einfach, wie machen die das!? Gute Qualität und absolut flüssig!

Verwenden die eine andere Technik? Dieses Video ist nur ein Beispiel, bei vielen anderen sieht das genau so gut oder besser aus.

Ist mein System zu schwach?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Dezember 2009)

dir ist schon klar das das Aufnahmen von der PS3 sind? ^^


----------



## sylvester (29. Dezember 2009)

Sorry, habe ich übersehen!

Hier ein noch besseres Beispiel: YouTube - Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 Multiplayer PC Gameplay - Sniper #2 (HD 720p)

Der hat auch noch ein schwächeres System (abgesehen vom Prozessor)!


----------



## kero81 (2. Januar 2010)

Ich habe Fraps auf einer zweiten Festplatte installiert und dort werden auch die Videos gespeichert, also bei mir ruckelt es nicht wenn ich aufzeichne sowie im erstellten Video nicht. Kannst das ja mal versuchen.

Gruß Kero


----------



## sylvester (2. Januar 2010)

Habe ich von anfang an so gemacht. Welches Spiel zeichnest du den auf?
Ich glaube einfach das mein System zu schwach ist.


----------



## NuVeon (4. Januar 2010)

gamerscam is auch net schlecht ... und vor allem auch sehr einfach zu bedienen ...


----------



## sylvester (4. Januar 2010)

Game Cam habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Aber da diese Tools alle nach dem gleichen Prinzip funktionieren, glaube ich nicht das es besser läuft.

Meine CPU ist glaube ich einfach zu schwach. Vielleicht würde es auch besser funktionieren wenn die Videos auf eine SSD Platte gespeichert würden.


----------



## jkrake (3. September 2012)

Hey,

bin soweit mit FRAPS zufrieden. Habe aber auch mal nach Alternativen gesucht und habe hier eine Übersicht dazu gefunden: FRAPS Alternativen - Ähnliche Software wie FRAPS - Alternato. Die verschiedenen Programme sind hier zudem kurz beschrieben und bewertet.

Grüße, Jens


----------



## Da_Obst (3. September 2012)

Ich würde mir mal den MSI-Afterburner anschaun, der hat ja auch eine Aufnahme-Funktion die ich selber sehr gerne nutze... C:


----------

